# 2013 Haynie 23 LS Bass Edition



## SALTLIFE361 (Sep 26, 2011)

Here's a new look for the 23 LS looks pretty sweet cant wait to see what numbers are on this boat. I will be posting as soon as we get it rigged and on the water.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Cool look for sure. Is storage an option on these boats in front?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

it looks terrible in my opinion.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> it looks terrible in my opinion.


Yeah, that's a lot of splatter coat. And the *totally* flush top looks like a shortcut. Like the concept, not particularly the execution.


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

Stuart said:


> Yeah, that's a lot of splatter coat. And the *totally* flush top looks like a shortcut. Like the concept, not particularly the execution.


Agreed, but none of the 23 low sides do anything for me aesthetically.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I am no fan of this, All of the BASS dudes are running 20' footers that are just over 20ft. so they can run a 250 HP motor of choice. and they have TONS of storage. Just my 2 cents and My opinion only. I like Haynie but not this. 

As far as speed it will be considerably slower than a name brand bass boat mentioned above, if it were a 20' with storage you may have something.

Some will I am sure.


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

RedXCross said:


> I am no fan of this, All of the BASS dudes are running 20' footers that are just over 20ft. so they can run a 250 HP motor of choice. and they have TONS of storage. Just my 2 cents and My opinion only. I like Haynie but not this.
> 
> As far as speed it will be considerably slower than a name brand bass boat mentioned above, if it were a 20' with storage you may have something.
> 
> Some will I am sure.





Gilbert said:


> it looks terrible in my opinion.


x2


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

X3, wow just don't see the bass guys going for that set-up.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

RedXCross said:


> I am no fan of this, All of the BASS dudes are running 20' footers that are just over 20ft. so they can run a 250 HP motor of choice. and they have TONS of storage. Just my 2 cents and My opinion only. I like Haynie but not this.
> 
> As far as speed it will be considerably slower than a name brand bass boat mentioned above, if it were a 20' with storage you may have something.
> 
> Some will I am sure.


X2. Don't like it at all!!!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Agreed, not a fan


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Subscribed


Cody C


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

i like the look, just needs WAY MORE storage


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

That will be hard press to sell to the BASS guys when they can purchase a saltwater/freshwater Ranger with tons of storage. Here is a pic of one taken last week at Bass Champs at Rayburn.


----------



## SALTLIFE361 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Storage*

As far as storage you could put another 3-4 hatches on the front deck just is just the way the guy wanted his laid out. with Brian and Chris both fishing BASS Champs after seeing Chris's 21 LS a ton of guys had wanted to see one laid out similar to this one it just so happened a guy came in and wanted one set up like this. At Haynie & Chris's Marine we try and meet everyone's needs when it comes to laying out a boat we have another one coming down the line I believe with more storage. I appreciate the comments though guys keep them coming we like to hear pro's and con's. As soon as we get this one rigged I will be posting more pics.


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

don't see carpet and them bass guys love carpet


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

draker3 said:


> That will be hard press to sell to the BASS guys when they can purchase a saltwater/freshwater Ranger with tons of storage. Here is a pic of one taken last week at Bass Champs at Rayburn.


As always, it comes down to what you're looking for
The Haynie gives you the ability to configure the layout to fit your individual needs while the Ranger Intracoastal is a "cookie cutter" layout.

No doubt it's loaded out as is though, with tons of storage....


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

bjmillet said:


> don't see carpet and them bass guys love carpet


No carpet and no sides, the rods would slide right off. Also doesn't look like there is storage for enough rods for bass fishing.

Cody C


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

If that is a custom boat and designed by a customer for himself then he got what 'HE' wanted, but if that is really a new look then I would suggest not making too many. The bass guys or bass and bay guys will not like that boat. I absolutely love the giant deck, but it stops there. Needs storage up front. Needs a small lip on front deck. And more than anything needs to be more than 20' but less than 21' with a low profile console. To get that market now days you need to be able to touch 70 with a 225 or be able to run low 70's in a tournament with a 250. The 21LS has potential but I think I was told the '1' is just a one hit wonder.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

battleredtexan said:


> As always, it comes down to what you're looking for
> The Haynie gives you the ability to configure the layout to fit your individual needs while the Ranger Intracoastal is a "cookie cutter" layout.
> 
> No doubt it's loaded out as is though, with tons of storage....


Then they are the best custom made one at a time cookie cutter boats.


----------



## weedeater (Aug 22, 2012)

Long way from that new Bullet, its built for speed and has tons of storage plus its in the same length class. I love bass boats for their storage but need something like a bayboat for fishing salt water and fresh.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

i grew up bassfishing and to me there is nothing about this boat that says "bassboat". i see a low profile bayboat nothing different from this and getting in a bayboat and going bassfishing. bassfishing is a completely different animal when it come to style of boat. i no you can add storage to this boat but there is alot more to a bassboat then that. i would change my marketing on this boat. im sure it will sell and in a saltwater setting, not trying to sell it to a bass guy that makes some saltwater trips every year. the ranger and bullet will.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Boat*



SALTLIFE361 said:


> Here's a new look for the 23 LS looks pretty sweet cant wait to see what numbers are on this boat. I will be posting as soon as we get it rigged and on the water.


I looked up "fugly boat" in the dictionary and this is what popped up. I know plenty of bass fishermen and you can bet this would not be a boat they would use if were given to them! Gater


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

This boat might be ugly to y'all hell it's probly ugly to Chris and them but if a customer wants it they build it. That's why they are "custom bay boats". And for the storage I would bet money that they add the drop in hatches in the deck, which would make the whole deck storage.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Bass boats have been whittled into the perfect machine for their intended use with layouts, livewells and storage and this isn't even remotely in the ball park. 

Sure the storage issue can be remedied however the splatter and utilitarian nature kind of go against where bass boats have gone.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Would have looked better with a bubble console.

Not exactly my cup of tea, but what hasnt been mentioned is that while a "BASS" edition, whatever that means, does not limit it from being a dual purpose fresh/saltwater boat. The only other boat that has been mentioned so far that can do that would be the new bullet model. This boat can live a long life in a saltwater enviroment, freshwater is a vacation. Cant say that about 99.9% of "bass" boats.

And while I'm sure the ride isnt nearly as important for the freshwater guys, there isnt a "bass" boat out there that will get close to the rough water ride the ls will have, and still be 70+ loaded. 

Maybe Chris can throw some glitter and chrome **** all over it to appease the bass tourney guys? Some carpet and a hotfoot?


----------



## HooknUp (May 29, 2011)

It looks "interesting" to be polite lol.. Id want a rod locker or something looks real plane jane but hey to each his or her own...


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

fattyflattie said:


> Would have looked better with a bubble console.
> 
> Not exactly my cup of tea, but what hasnt been mentioned is that while a "BASS" edition, whatever that means, does not limit it from being a dual purpose fresh/saltwater boat. The only other boat that has been mentioned so far that can do that would be the new bullet model. This boat can live a long life in a saltwater enviroment, freshwater is a vacation. Cant say that about 99.9% of "bass" boats.
> 
> ...


It ain't about the glitter and chrome. Since you went there, go look at the Ranger and the bullet. Notice the build quality and layout compared to this. b IMO, this thing looks very cheap made. There are other bass boats that are dual purpose. I've seen some Champions too. One thing I haven't seen on those dual purpose boats are splatter paint and rounded and rough looking fiberglass. They all look top notch.
As far as ride. Those 20'r bass boats pretty much hammer down and try and stay on top of the waves or trim down and look like shrimp boats busting the waves. lol. . I would be a bit scared, but I've watched them do it. I fish on Lake Waco and they have a tourney every Wednesday. Them boys don't care what the conditions are. They haul butt everywhere.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

The only reason that 23ls would out perform is the extra 2 1/2'. There are some bass boat that handle some pretty nasty water very well and they are in the 20-21' range not 23-24'. The negative for the longer boats in the bass world is they tend to fish in tighter situations like in tree tops, around docks, reed fishing on banks, etc and the extra length can make it difficult. Everything is a priority balancing act because nothing does it all good.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Barbarian said:


> The only reason that 23ls would out perform is the extra 2 1/2'.
> 
> Everything is a priority balancing act because nothing does it all good.


LOL. I'd take my chances with the Z21 in the rough stuff over every single 21' bass boat on the market.


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*OMG !!! Hate mail on a HAYNIE....*

*The Mayans might be right after all LOL...*
*I see potential.*


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

devil1824 said:


> It ain't about the glitter and chrome. Since you went there, go look at the Ranger and the bullet. Notice the build quality and layout compared to this. b IMO, this thing looks very cheap made. There are other bass boats that are dual purpose. I've seen some Champions too. One thing I haven't seen on those dual purpose boats are splatter paint and rounded and rough looking fiberglass. They all look top notch.
> As far as ride. Those 20'r bass boats pretty much hammer down and try and stay on top of the waves or trim down and look like shrimp boats busting the waves. lol. . I would be a bit scared, but I've watched them do it. I fish on Lake Waco and they have a tourney every Wednesday. Them boys don't care what the conditions are. They haul butt everywhere.


I'm sorry it looks cheap to you, but IMO bass boats look like a Liberache dream come true, see how that works? Don't know why you decided to single out a builder when there are at least three other respected TX made boats that arent linered either. Guess Tran, Shoalwater, and Majek get passes on the non-liner splattercoat (I dont consider Majeks top cap a liner) Guess they dont have the "build quality" either?

What's truely funny is the day one of these three (I've excluded SCB and Shallowsport since they are linered) Tx builders offer one, everyone is going to pitch a **** fit about how much they cost, rich mans sport, blah blah blah.

I've seen the Rangers, dont need glitter littered fiberglass fenders on my bay boat. Saw the Bullet, looks like it would do everything but go fast badly. Doesn't look shallow, doesn't look like it will take a chop, meh.

Only thing Chris did wrong with this boat is call it a *Bass Edition*.

To whomever mentioned the rodlockers, I'd be willing to bet the aft most hatch on the front deck is a rod locker. Most every LS has them.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I didn't single them out. None of the other guys started a thread about there new Bass Edition. Just giving my opinion on this public forum. A SCB Stingray would be my first choice as a cross over. 2nd. would be Majek extreme. Stingray might be a touch big in some of the spots I like to go and the Extreme may not be shallow enough.


----------



## JeremyAlex (Mar 22, 2010)

I havent got used to the step side yet. Looks like originally they built the mold, put it in the water, and it took on water over the back. So then they went back and cut the mold in half, tilted it, glued it back together, and now it doesnt take water over the back.

I do like the H.O. alot, I like the "lines" better.


----------



## work to fish (Apr 14, 2010)

No rod lockers? Poor execution on the top cap and finish?

It looks thrown together without much planning. Sort of a knee jerk response to their competition. I have always liked Haynie but this is jacked like a football bat.


I would rather fish a bass tourney out of a 24' Cat Daddy and day


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

fattyflattie said:


> LOL. I'd take my chances with the Z21 in the rough stuff over every single 21' bass boat on the market.


You need to take a couple of rides.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like an aggie aircraft carrier.

Unless its dirt cheap (yah! Right!) i cant see any of the bass guy giving even a passing look at this one....sorry!


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

devil1824 said:


> I didn't single them out. None of the other guys started a thread about there new Bass Edition. Just giving my opinion on this public forum. A SCB Stingray would be my first choice as a cross over. 2nd. would be Majek extreme. Stingray might be a touch big in some of the spots I like to go and the Extreme may not be shallow enough.


I agree, the BASS edition designation is meh.

I'm not arguing either of those boats wouldn't be better for bass fishing, as the originals were both lake boats.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

again as I stated numerous times, it all depends on who you have behind the wheel.



fattyflattie said:


> LOL. I'd take my chances with the Z21 in the rough stuff over every single 21' bass boat on the market.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

fattyflattie said:


> LOL. I'd take my chances with the Z21 in the rough stuff over every single 21' bass boat on the market.


I think you'll be surprised how well some of the bass boats handle the rough stuff. I've never been in a Z21 in the rough stuff, but my Skeeter 21 I-Class surprises everyone that rides in it.

I fished a bay boat (Triton Bay Flight 18') for bass fishing for a couple of years. If it was calm, it did ok but didn't have the rod boxes and storage. In any sort of wind, it was a pain to control because of the taller center console and the higher sides.

Any of these dual purpose rigs will be a give and take. The fishing styles are just too different.


----------



## kitty cat patrol (Feb 27, 2009)

RedXCross said:


> again as I stated numerous times, it all depends on who you have behind the wheel.


X2 on that


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

that's not a bass boat... a bass boat requires a minimum of 19 pounds of glitter sprayed into the clear coat. 

also, there are no nightcrawler holders on it anywhere. 

Sides need to be taller for more ideal placement of ridiculous "I act like I'm sponsored" stickers along the side.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Boat*



fattyflattie said:


> I'm sorry it looks cheap to you, but IMO bass boats look like a Liberache dream come true, see how that works? Don't know why you decided to single out a builder when there are at least three other respected TX made boats that arent linered either. Guess Tran, Shoalwater, and Majek get passes on the non-liner splattercoat (I dont consider Majeks top cap a liner) Guess they dont have the "build quality" either?
> 
> What's truely funny is the day one of these three (I've excluded SCB and Shallowsport since they are linered) Tx builders offer one, everyone is going to pitch a **** fit about how much they cost, rich mans sport, blah blah blah.
> 
> ...


Does not make any difference, he could have called it the "*Redfish are going to jump in your boat Edition"* it does not matter, it's still one buttt as_ ugly boat. But, IMHO they all are, and it does'nt matter what I think, a bunch of people must like'em because they sell a ton of them. Gater


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

gater said:


> Does not make any difference, he could have called it the "*Redfish are going to jump in your boat Edition"* it does not matter, it's still one buttt as_ ugly boat. But, IMHO they all are, and it does'nt matter what I think, a bunch of people must like'em because they sell a ton of them. Gater


I'm with ya all the way GATER , have at it :dance::dance:


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Kyle 1974 said:


> that's not a bass boat... a bass boat requires a minimum of 19 pounds of glitter sprayed into the clear coat.
> 
> also, there are no nightcrawler holders on it anywhere.
> 
> Sides need to be taller for more ideal placement of ridiculous "I act like I'm sponsored" stickers along the side.


Lets be fair here. How many pounds of splatter paint do you need for it to be a salt water boat? And the "fishing shirts" everyone and there grandma wears at the coast. I make a point to wear a t-shirt when I go to the coast.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

RedXCross said:


> again as I stated numerous times, it all depends on who you have behind the wheel.


Yup. Fresh or salt, if the person behind the wheel can't drive, it's going to be a crappy ride.

Cody C


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure out why everybody is saying Chris and his guys built an ugly boat I agree it's ugly but they only built it because the customer wanted it! Nobody would tell a customer "no we can't build that because its ugly". They are CUSTOM boats the customer wants the whole thing to be a flat deck with no storage guess what, that's what they are going to get'


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

BaffinPEN said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why everybody is saying Chris and his guys built an ugly boat I agree it's ugly but they only built it because the customer wanted it! Nobody would tell a customer "no we can't build that because its ugly". They are CUSTOM boats the customer wants the whole thing to be a flat deck with no storage guess what, that's what they are going to get'


X2!...........I was thinking the same. I actually thought it looked pretty bad arse!!


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

If I had a like or death ride and could take my bassboat or any and I mean any 21 to 24ft bayboat I will 100 % of the time sit my life in a bassboat. I will put my puma all 20.4 ft of it in anything to turn a check I would not do it standing in a bay boat getting the hell beat out of me. I have been on t bed Rayburn and the Great Lakes on days that would make grown men cry and with a level head always made it home safe... I would rather have a race car in a storm then a bulky *** 1 seater van. And I love bayboats don't get me wrong but growing up in bassboats I feel safer in them. 

again as I stated numerous times, it all depends on who you have behind the wheel.

Quote:
Originally Posted by fattyflattie 
LOL. I'd take my chances with the Z21 in the rough stuff over every single 21' bass boat on the market.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

basscat114 said:


> If I had a like or death ride and could take my bassboat or any and I mean any 21 to 24ft bayboat I will 100 % of the time sit my life in a bassboat. I will put my puma all 20.4 ft of it in anything to turn a check I would not do it standing in a bay boat getting the hell beat out of me. I have been on t bed Rayburn and the Great Lakes on days that would make grown men cry and with a level head always made it home safe... I would rather have a race car in a storm then a bulky *** 1 seater van. And I love bayboats don't get me wrong but growing up in bassboats I feel safer in them.
> 
> again as I stated numerous times, it all depends on who you have behind the wheel.
> 
> ...


Yep, yall are right. Bass boats ride better than deep V bay boats. You see them at the short rigs and jetties on nicer days because they have that great ride. Give me a break. I agree someone who shouldnt be behind the wheel in any boat could make a bay boat ride rougher than KVD in his glitter rig, but with two sensible drivers in the same conditions, I think the ride will be better/more comfortable/drier in the deep V bay boat.

Either that or the engineers at Pathfinder, Bluewave, K2, Yellowfin, et. al are a bunch of idiots. Guess all those boats they are selling are just luck. Hell, wonder why Ranger, Basscat, and Skeeter are putting in all the time and money to make thier saltwater line. Seems like they should be able to just add another 2 feet, rip the carpet out, and walla.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

fattyflattie said:


> Yep, yall are right. Bass boats ride better than deep V bay boats. You see them at the short rigs and jetties on nicer days because they have that great ride. Give me a break.


Way out of context. Nobody ever said anything like that. What we did say was a Z21 or another 21' bay boat vs some (not all) 21' bass boats will be a lot closer than your first comment - "that the Z21 will out perform all bass boats in the bay on a rough day." Just like bay boats, bass boats have many different hull designs to serve many different types of fishing, but some of the deep V bass boats in the 21' size will ride every bit as good and probably better than a Z21 in the bay. Deep, fresh water lakes can get very very nasty with much larger waves than any bay just because of the difference in water depth.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Tough crowd 

I think its great to see someone actually trying something new for a change. Thats what great about actual _boat builders_, playing around with ideas and executing something new. Its not always going to be a hit with everyone but atleast its not another person just splashing a hull or taking someone else's design.


----------



## SALTLIFE361 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Feedback*

There is a rod locker in the middle of the deck that's what the middle hatch is there is also room in for a anchor storage in the front deck as well. There is plenty room for more rod lockers on the port and starboard side of the front deck but the customer only wanted one in the middle. The next one that is being built is gonna be built with more storage. This is a Haynie 23 LS with a huge front deck when I posted this I thought Bass Edition has a nice ring to the set up we are in no way trying to take over the Bass Market just simply give a customer what they want who happens to fish in BASS tourneys. Appreciate all the comments we love hearing feedback from all the 2coolers.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

fattyflattie said:


> Yep, yall are right. Bass boats ride better than deep V bay boats. You see them at the short rigs and jetties on nicer days because they have that great ride. Give me a break. I agree someone who shouldnt be behind the wheel in any boat could make a bay boat ride rougher than KVD in his glitter rig, but with two sensible drivers in the same conditions, I think the ride will be better/more comfortable/drier in the deep V bay boat.
> 
> Either that or the engineers at Pathfinder, Bluewave, K2, Yellowfin, et. al are a bunch of idiots. Guess all those boats they are selling are just luck. Hell, wonder why Ranger, Basscat, and Skeeter are putting in all the time and money to make thier saltwater line. Seems like they should be able to just add another 2 feet, rip the carpet out, and walla.
> 
> ...


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

basscat114 said:


> fattyflattie said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, yall are right. Bass boats ride better than deep V bay boats. You see them at the short rigs and jetties on nicer days because they have that great ride. Give me a break. I agree someone who shouldnt be behind the wheel in any boat could make a bay boat ride rougher than KVD in his glitter rig, but with two sensible drivers in the same conditions, I think the ride will be better/more comfortable/drier in the deep V bay boat.
> ...


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

How much is this boat? I looked at new bass boats and they from the low 60k's to almost 80k...


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

You guys crack me up.I fished the Bass Champ series last year in 3 different 23 ls and did pretty good.When it got rough everyone was amazed on how fast we could run and alot of them fish the saltwater more than they fish fresh so they sold there bass boats and had me build them one that can do both as far as the boat i think it's going to look very good once we get it all dressed out,and the guy that bought it loves it and we have 3 more getting built as we speak one thing about Haynie we get alot of talk on here good are bad all we are trying to do is sell boats and give great customer service.Keep the comments coming even if it's bashing it is still a way of getting noticed!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

chris coulter said:


> You guys crack me up.I fished the Bass Champ series last year in 3 different 23 ls and did pretty good.When it got rough everyone was amazed on how fast we could run and alot of them fish the saltwater more than they fish fresh so they sold there bass boats and had me build them one that can do both as far as the boat i think it's going to look very good once we get it all dressed out,and the guy that bought it loves it and we have 3 more getting built as we speak one thing about Haynie we get alot of talk on here good are bad all we are trying to do is sell boats and give great customer service.Keep the comments coming even if it's bashing it is still a way of getting noticed!


I think you're missing the big point here.... where's the glitter fleck paint jobs? I heard you could get kicked out of the B.A.S.S. tour for having non shiny boats.


----------



## Buster (Mar 15, 2006)

Great looking boat!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Kyle 1974 said:


> I think you're missing the big point here.... where's the glitter fleck paint jobs? I heard you could get kicked out of the B.A.S.S. tour for having non shiny boats.


?? Point is....


----------



## bearwash87 (Mar 21, 2011)

What's the price margin between the Ls and the z21? I think this model looks awesome.


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

The price differece is $4275.00 hull to hull.We have started are boat show deals so if anyone is interested in a Haynie now is the time to buy we are curently about 7 weeks out on all hulls but the 23 cat they are about 8-9 weeks out.I know i have got alot of feed back about not being in the Houston are San Antonio shows but they will not let me in because im not a dealer in that area our show is Robstown feb 21-24.Thanks for a great 2012 we won the CSI award 7 years in a row only one in the state of texas so our customers spoke for us and want to thank everyone of you even the guys that bash me.


----------



## Wadefishin (May 19, 2010)

chris coulter said:


> The price differece is $4275.00 hull to hull.We have started are boat show deals so if anyone is interested in a Haynie now is the time to buy we are curently about 7 weeks out on all hulls but the 23 cat they are about 8-9 weeks out.I know i have got alot of feed back about not being in the Houston are San Antonio shows but they will not let me in because im not a dealer in that area our show is Robstown feb 21-24.Thanks for a great 2012 we won the CSI award 7 years in a row only one in the state of texas so our customers spoke for us and want to thank everyone of you even the guys that bash me.


X2 on the haters...


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

I honestly don't think anybody was hating, but offering suggestions. I wouldn't even call it constructive criticism. If it is custom, then it is really just a bunch of opinions on what they would like if they had one built. Nothing more - nothing less.


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't think it's the most "attractive" boat I have seen, but if that's what the customer wanted, that's what he gets! If your a home builder and a customer wants you to build him a house with no windows and is willing to pay you good money, are you going to turn it down? I bet not! "Custom" boat builders build "custom" boats to customers needs or wants.


----------



## jramm (Jun 15, 2004)

bjmillet said:


> don't see carpet and them bass guys love carpet


And glitter paint!



(Sorry I couldn't resist)


----------



## jramm (Jun 15, 2004)

In all seriousness ... What makes this a "BASS" edition? Just the larger (full) front deck? Is the console farther back than usual ?

Agree with others the BASS designation maybe isn't the best but when it comes down to details I've always loved the idea of more deck and less "cockpit" area ... My dream was a Texas bay / Florida poling skiff kind of like the PF Fusion a few years back. I think this is in the same direction, so kudos on that.

If you like the idea the rest is just details ... For me I would still like a small lip (toe rail) around the front deck, more front deck storage, and a different console (maybe smaller).

Never know till you try I guess.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

http://skeeterboats.com/about/news/89

CSI award 11 years in row. Built Kilgore, Tx

I do like the big front deck though and am trying to get Jimmy and Johnny to do that for us here in Southeast Texas.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> http://skeeterboats.com/about/news/89
> 
> CSI award 11 years in row. Built Kilgore, Tx
> .


Yep!!!


----------



## RollingWithIt (Aug 22, 2011)

Gilbert said:


> it looks terrible in my opinion.


Too bad no one asked for your opinion


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

If you post something on a public "discussion" forum, which is what this is, you are asking for opinions. Why else would he have posted it in boating discussions.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Isn't it amazing that "haynie owners" can state their opinions about other boat manufactures but when other people say something about a haynie, it's being a hater!!! Like a bunch of jr high kids!!!


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey now don't hate on junior high kids! (You're speaking to one) haha! But yeah the boat looks pretty goofy, but I like the idea of having a lot of deck space!


----------



## RollingWithIt (Aug 22, 2011)

whistlingdixie said:


> http://skeeterboats.com/about/news/89
> 
> CSI award 11 years in row. Built Kilgore, Tx
> 
> I do like the big front deck though and am trying to get Jimmy and Johnny to do that for us here in Southeast Texas.





atcfisherman said:


> Yep!!!


I think Chris was referring to the CSI award that is given by Mercury. His dealership is the only dealership in Texas to be awarded 7 years in a row. There are only 7 other dealers in the nation that have been awarded 7+ consecutive years.

Unlike the NMAA CSI award there are not multiple categories to be awarded. Their CSI award is determined by overall customer satisfaction based on the survey that Mercury sends out to every customer once their service is completed


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

RollingWithIt said:


> I think Chris was referring to the CSI award that is given by Mercury. His dealership is the only dealership in Texas to be awarded 7 years in a row. There are only 7 other dealers in the nation that have been awarded 7+ consecutive years.
> 
> Unlike the NMAA CSI award there are not multiple categories to be awarded. Their CSI award is determined by overall customer satisfaction based on the survey that Mercury sends out to every customer once their service is completed


But this isn't a Mercury discussion....


----------

